# Need some help building a stacker stand :)



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey there! Thank you for looking, I could definitely use some help with this. I mainly need help with frame design, measurements for cuts and over all advice on design for safety. I'd like this stand to be a stacker for two 22g long tanks. The dimensions are 36x12x12. Above each tank I'd like a hinged panel to keep the cats out as they seem to only drink water from my fish tank -.- haha. With in this area I'd like to safely fit a light fixture and be able to reach in to mess with filters ect.. On the bottom I'd like a double door storage.

Here is a picture of what I'd like. Just don't know what to do with going about measurements and all that. Last stand I built ended up 8ft with over 120+ 3 inch screws I put in by hand. Really don't want to do that again lol. And I'm pretty sure alot of my cuts where off and could have been organized better.










So I'm thinking I'd like the entire unit to be around 6-7 feet tall. And hoping the the storage can be a good size. Again the tanks are 36x12x12. The purple areas are where the hinged panel will be. On the side panels I'm thinking of circular ports to view in the sides of the tanks. SO I guess the closer the framing to the tanks the better. Also I do not have a lot of tools but I got drills and stuff like that. So most cuts will be made at home depot.

I really appreciate any help with planning this, thank you so much for reading.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a good design. Are you going to be using plywood over a 2x4 frame? This could get expensive. Will you be running a couple of power bars to the inside of the stand? What type of light fixture do you plan on using? How much storage space would you like? 30" is how tall my storage space is on my stand. This would put your stand height at between 51/2-6 feet tall.

Are you using this for fish or reptiles?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea I was thinking ply wood, but I'd really like to keep the cost down at the beginning if possible. I'm thinking the most expensive part will be the staining probably.

I will probably have one power bar inside, or maybe outside of the stand. As I may just use sponge filters I'd only need one socket with multi outputs. For the lights I was thinking normal T8's or maybe those sunblaster fixtures. Something cheap but bright. But I'd really love it if I could hook these up to a switch on the outside of the stand wher eI could turn them on and off easy. I'm thinking 30" storage space would be perfect. Then the tanks will still be pretty high up.

It will be for fish and my axolotl  Thank you so much.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

For 22g tanks you could get away with using 2x2's for the frame and 3/4 plywood or MDF for the outside. If you want, PM me and I can help you work out a plan.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

target said:


> For 22g tanks you could get away with using 2x2's for the frame and 3/4 plywood or MDF for the outside. If you want, PM me and I can help you work out a plan.


Target would be the guy to see about this. I was not sure if 2x2's would be strong enough so I suggested 2x4's. It is good to know that they are. Makes the stand lighter when time to move. Plywood will be the most expensive part. Good luck with this project. You are in good hands with Target.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If built properly you don't even need the 2x2s. plywood is more then strong enough to hold the weight


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Its the building properly I need the help with . How would you set it up if only using plywood?


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you thought about covering the outside with some nice flooring instead of plywood?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ReptileGuy said:


> Its the building properly I need the help with . How would you set it up if only using plywood?


Run 3.5" strip of plywood to stiffen your shelves and buy a box of 100 2.25" screws - you probably need 70-80. Have them cut by HomeDepot as you said and happy screwing 

Pretty sure someone could give you a quote if you want it built for you.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm I did look at flooring, they even have this wall covering wood that snaps together. May be expensive for a certain color of flooring? I'm not to sure.

Not looking to really get it built for me, mainly need help with measurements and planning.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

kacairns said:


> If built properly you don't even need the 2x2s. plywood is more then strong enough to hold the weight


If plywood gets wet, then it won't be strong enough to hold the weight.



ReptileGuy said:


> Its the building properly I need the help with . How would you set it up if only using plywood?


You need to have 2X4 woodstud to support the weight.



GaryR said:


> Have you thought about covering the outside with some nice flooring instead of plywood?


Yes, good idea. Since flooring is water resistant.

Simply use and cut 2X4 woodstud (8 feet long) to make a frame for two tanks, then use laminate flooring (cheap and beautiful, no need to paint) to cover outside. This would save you lots of money. Just a thought.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Very good idea, but I guess I'd still need some plywood for the hinged areas and cupboard doors? Or should I just find a way to attach the floor boards and hold them together? I'm a little confused with that as I've never used laminate flooring.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> Very good idea, but I guess I'd still need some plywood for the hinged areas and cupboard doors? Or should I just find a way to attach the floor boards and hold them together? I'm a little confused with that as I've never used laminate flooring.


You can use 1X2 wood strip to make door frame and attached laminate flooring attached to it. Do you get it? No need to use plywood since you have to buy 4' X 8' good one size plywood and it wastes money probably 40 dollars or more depend on thickness. With box of laminate flooring (about 20 bucks) and 2X4 wood studs and hinges and screws, about less than 50 bucks. Just a thought.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

phyeung said:


> Yes, good idea. Since flooring is water resist


While it does give a nice look.....laminate flooring is *not* water resistant at all. It is literally wood dust glued and pressed togather with a sticker over the top and will react like a sponge when it gets wet. Painted plywood is far more water resistant than laminate flooring and stronger as well.....just sayin'


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

You'd have to get the plywood to delaminate to get it wet enough that it wont be able to hold the weight. If you've managed to get it to delaminate then the plywood holding the tank isn't the worst of your problem. People over build because they don't know any better and follow advice of people who don't know any better =)

A sheet of 3/4" plywood has a compressive strength of somewhere in 22,000 pound range per inch of height. Of course the higher you build the less the strength, but that is where bracing comes into affect to stabilize things.



phyeung said:


> If plywood gets wet, then it won't be strong enough to hold the weight.
> 
> You need to have 2X4 woodstud to support the weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use laminate flooring either. If you want to save money, the 2x2 frame with 3/4" painted MDF would be more than enough. Buying pre-laminated pine panels and staining them is another idea. When I build a double stacker for 2 x 46g bowfront tanks I did use a 2x4 frame. But these are only 20g tanks. 2x2 frame would have more than enough strength.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> While it does give a nice look.....laminate flooring is *not* water resistant at all. It is literally wood dust glued and pressed togather with a sticker over the top and will react like a sponge when it gets wet. Painted plywood is far more water resistant than laminate flooring and stronger as well.....just sayin'


You are completely right. I forgot what it is made of. Then use pine panels instead. Is it OK to use pine? It is cheaper too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

phyeung said:


> You are completely right. I forgot what it is made of. Then use pine panels instead. Is it OK to use pine? It is cheaper too.


Pine is great to use. Inexpensive, easy to work with, takes stain well, paints nicely. Most stands you see in pet stores are made of pine.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes I think I know the ones you mean. They are like wall panels that go half way up the wall and come in packs right?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No, I am refering to 3/4" thick, laminated solid pine panels. Home Depot sells them.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Pine also seems to handle water very well


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

So I will definitely be building this after Christmas, and will make a journal as I go. 


Until then I will be working on the false bottom and background for my basilisk enclosure,  He will love the continuous running water!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

you decided how you'll build it yet?


----------

